# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Активация Windows 7

## Ламберт

Моментальная Активация Windows 7
[cut="Активатор для Windows 7 - (10.08.2016)"]

Скачать Активатор - https://goo.gl/G0fka3

Перед Активацией нужно выключить интернет вот и все. Потом высветится окошко АКТИВИРОВАНО, перезагружаетись м все Вуаля.

----------


## byronedugs

как активировать SP3? у меня есть крякнутая версия SP2, поверх нее поставил Sp3 а она не активированная и в списке прогСлужебные нету вкладки Активация Windows, а без активации не ставиться WMP11, шо делать?

----------

